# Most potent?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Now we have done the 'Nastiest tarantul', now lets see what everyone thinks is the tarantula with the most potent venom, the one you would least like to get bit by.


----------



## Young Boldric (Feb 5, 2007)

The Brazilian wandering spider is said to be the most venomous,would`nt like to take a hit from that


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Young Boldric said:


> The Brazilian wandering spider is said to be the most venomous,would`nt like to take a hit from that


I'm wondering about T's, the Brazilian wandering spider is a 'true spider'.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Poecilotheria regalis (indian ornamental) has whats known as "hot" venom and is slightly more potent than most other t's. They do hurt and it is very unplesant (I was bitten by one in 98 whilst working at a reptile shop and was unwell for a day or two!)


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I have heard that Poecilotheria Formosa is the most potent and from Africa the Heteroscodra maculata. In general any pokies or african baboon spider bites can be unpleasent but think the formosa is most strong though this is merely theory and speculation as there is no definite way to determine the most potent tarantula venom. Having said that could say the Sydney Funnel web is the most potent as they are very closely related to tarantulas as they too have vertical fangs rather than the true spider horizontal fangs


----------



## Olly Sapsford (Feb 9, 2007)

P murinis is supposed to be pretty hot, same with H lividum. - two of my favorite T's though! such amazing colours


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I remember reading a article on t's years ago and there was something about a haitian brown (Phormictopus cancerides) causing a human death. It had bitten a 3 year old on the head and they had died within a few days. I dont know the venom affects of this species or whether the child had had an allergic reaction to the bite which caused the death but I thought it was worth mentioning....


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Just found a website selling preserved venom glands for arachnids including dwa scorpions!

Spider Pharm's Online Catalog Home Page

Why on earth would anyone buy these!?!?!?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

hullreptilelover said:


> Just found a website selling preserved venom glands for arachnids including dwa scorpions!
> 
> Spider Pharm's Online Catalog Home Page
> 
> Why on earth would anyone buy these!?!?!?


Just checked out the site and I am shocked that just anyone can buy 'hot' venom from the likes of a deathstalker. It's just mental!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah, just read that you have to be a member of a recognised research organisation to buy the venom.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

I would say its probably Either Stromatopelmiinae (Stromatopelma, Heteroscodra) or Selenocosmiinae are reputed to have pretty horrible bite effects... Its non-species-specific though.
My most 'feared' bite would be a Selenocosmia, iv heard quite nasty things about the bites.
One report states 7 out of 7 bites on a dog resulted in death within a few hours.... Im not comparing this with humans as, for example, Atrax robusta - nasty, nasty funnelweb bites are incredibly bad on humans yet other animlas its negligible. Dogs (i think) dont have that extreme affect.. We are highly reactive to the bite of one.

Phoenutria nigriventer- Brazilian wandering... it is a true spider.
I heard today that the bite will acctually give a bloke an erection due to the chemicals makeup of the venom, which makes diagnosing a bite reletively simple.. Random, but probably something you never knew! hehe


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, just spotted that! it says Venoms are sold for research purposes only, not for veterinary or medicinal purposes and are only sold to recognized researchers and research institutions.

:mf_dribble: Its good to know they dont just sell it to any muppet! :smile:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> I would say its probably Either Stromatopelmiinae (Stromatopelma, Heteroscodra) or Selenocosmiinae are reputed to have pretty horrible bite effects... Its non-species-specific though.
> My most 'feared' bite would be a Selenocosmia, iv heard quite nasty things about the bites.
> One report states 7 out of 7 bites on a dog resulted in death within a few hours.... Im not comparing this with humans as, for example, Atrax robusta - nasty, nasty funnelweb bites are incredibly bad on humans yet other animlas its negligible. Dogs (i think) dont have that extreme affect.. We are highly reactive to the bite of one.
> 
> ...


Maybe they should start prescribing those on the NHS instead of viagra! :lol2:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

here is a good article on the venom affects of _*Selenocosmia lanipes**.*_

_The Cause and Effect on the bite of Selenocosmia lanipes_

_Check out the pic of the guys arm!!!!:-x 


_


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would imagine it is for people who produce anti venom so you will need to be working in that field to buy the venom.


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> Poecilotheria regalis (indian ornamental) has whats known as "hot" venom and is slightly more potent than most other t's. They do hurt and it is very unplesant (I was bitten by one in 98 whilst working at a reptile shop and was unwell for a day or two!)


 
:hmm: Unwell for a day or two??? then I doubt you were bitten by a Pokie or if you were then a young one at that. At what you said, I assume that was not an adult, adult pokie bites, are bad, your not just bad for 1 or 2 days its more like weeks even months before the effects fully were off. 

And a trip to the hospital is vital, there venom can be potentally dangerous to ever a healthly human. 

These spiders dammed respect, and most people untill they are bitten or have seen the true effects just asume that the venom is slightly more potent then a for example: a red knee, but the truth is there alot more dangerous............... It has been known to comatose people for week's.

bites are rair so not much is really known, but those that have kept them and seen the out come of a bad bite will known that these should be left to the experts.

an adult mexican red knee can cause you to feel unwell for a day or too and these are classed as harmless.


tut tut tut.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with Carl on this, pokie venom is VERY dangerous to humans and can cause long time effects. Here is a link I found on here Poecilotheria are not for beginners!!! Its a bite report from a pokie.


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

did'nt mean to sound rude then, : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

THE scariest monster in the world. I used to wake up sweating having panic attacks in the middle of the night because of these beasts.


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

The camel spiders, are quick and aggressive, but harmless to us humans (although there bite may hurt) myths give these animals a bad name, would'nt want one thou lol : victory:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

I want one, but i dont feel its fair as they dont cope with captivity well at all.
Venom affects people differently... Some guy i know off another forum actually seems to enjoy being bitten by scolopendra species. To 90% of people the bite is insanely painful.
I have heard of extreme reactions to poecilotheria bites as with any venomous animal.
I wouldnt deam them a danger, its the keeper thats the danger.
The bite can be bad, but tbh iv heard more about bites that last one day, two tops than the extreme ones. Ofcourse the amount of venom, if any, that is injected is unknown so the majority are probably dry.. But equally we dont know


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

I've heard of people enjoying whips and chains, but being bitten??? thats worrying. :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Carl said:


> I've heard of people enjoying whips and chains, but being bitten??? thats worrying. :lol2:


I guess you aint met my OH then :whip:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

old world tarantulas are supposed to be the most potent, its hard to say though without looking at proper scientific toxology studies, I dont know if there is a LD50 style system for tarantulas, and all of the bite reports I have read are so varying even for the same species


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Carl said:


> :hmm: Unwell for a day or two??? then I doubt you were bitten by a Pokie or if you were then a young one at that. At what you said, I assume that was not an adult, adult pokie bites, are bad, your not just bad for 1 or 2 days its more like weeks even months before the effects fully were off.
> 
> And a trip to the hospital is vital, there venom can be potentally dangerous to ever a healthly human.
> 
> ...


I have read bite reports from Poelitheria species where the people are ok after a day or two, it all depends on each individual bite, not every bite would nessesarily be a full bite, theres dry bites alot so whats to say there are not bites where small amounts of venom are injected, I dont recon you can say if you get bitten by an adult pokie then you will have problems for weeks and months it all depends on the bite and the person


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Feather leg babboon is ment to be pretty tastey on the venom side of things, but I am going with the Pokies.


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I have read bite reports from Poelitheria species where the people are ok after a day or two, it all depends on each individual bite, not every bite would nessesarily be a full bite, theres dry bites alot so whats to say there are not bites where small amounts of venom are injected, I dont recon you can say if you get bitten by an adult pokie then you will have problems for weeks and months it all depends on the bite and the person


And I don't see how you can say one or two days???



when reading the bite reports, alot claim to have the same symptoms... crampings, burning pains, and a hot feeling at the bite site, the effects are felt for weeks and even months after.

You put forward a very valid point, but 8 out of 10 cases are'nt dry bites are they?? if the spider feels threated then, it will defend its self.

Again, your doing the same..... your under estemating its bite. 

Pokies are under rated in the venom department.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Bites depend on the people. Everyone reacts differently to the venom. 
Pokies i would say are most potent. I keep my fingers way out of the way of my lot lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im not disagreeing with you Carl because im sure some people are affected for weeks and months

Poecilotheria metallica - Arachnoboards

Poecilotheria subfusca - Arachnoboards

but heres a worse bite report from a smaller one 

Poecilotheria ornata - Arachnoboards

lol read this one what an idiot
Poecilotheria Fasciata - Arachnoboards


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

look at this one as well, thats weird cos you would of thought on the face would be worse

*"Indian Ornamental facial bite* 
I'm new here and new to the hobby. I thought I'd post here first!

I "adopted" a full grown male Indian Ornamental. It had fuzz on it's back foot so I thought I would take it off because it did not look comfortable. I can't see well up close so I had it about chest high on my hand and started picking with the other hand. It was being pretty good, but my daughter came screaming and running down the hall ( she's 5 and screams a lot for the fun of it) and in a split second it was on my face. I went to grab it and it bit me in the cheek. I want to say here that I don't believe it would have bitten me if it wasn't scared to death. Anyway, the initial bite site stung lke crazy and swelled up. I got the ornamental back in it's enclosure, but by time I went to the bathroom the area was slightly swollen . Later my jaw hurt like I had rust in me joint or something and I had vague flu like symptoms, nothing major. I have a scar there now but that's only because the tingly itch lasted quite a while and I kept itching and picking at it!
All in all it wasn't a horrible experience, but I could do without repeating it.
Melissa"


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't mean to sound rude by the way  

Are'nt We on about Poecilotheria Ornata? 

I know People are effected in different ways with bites and stings.
I was trying to let every one know that there bites can be bad, and normally are, (most assume there just alittle worst than a red knee or chilien rose), but fact is it can be a whole lot worst.

We all keep harping on about the "People are effected in different ways with bites and stings" but in the end you may be one of the unlucky ones that is allergic, better to be told of the effects and treat them with caution than to see them as abit skittish and then end up in hospital from a bad bite. 

This is just a warning, as I more than know there caperbilities, and thought others should know.
: victory:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Carl said:


> And I don't see how you can say one or two days???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the same time there is no scientific or toxicology reports or tests to back this up all these reports are anecdotal and each different you cant class all pokie species as putting people in hospital for weeks or even monthes different pokies have different strengths of venom but again no solid evidence and all is conjecture all these are presumptions. Nobody is underestimating the pokies in any way but the effects of the bite contribute to pokie sp; ie, regalis, pedersani and the sensitivity of the person some are sensitive to venom some will have little effect much like bee stings and if someone is alergic to beestings which can be deadly then the pokie could be deadly to that person also as the venom is similar and have similar effects all of these factors have different out comes and you cant just assume every pokie bite will make every single person ill for monthes that is just theory based on anecdotes and how can you state they are all competely true and not embelished to make them sound more deadly than they really are.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Poecilotheria ornata are potent yea.. i reckon probably the most of all of them. Before i bought a spiderling of this species, i read up on them, and apparently their venom can put a person in a coma... doesn't help that they get upto 22cm across! And move like lightning lol Mine stays well in its tank! hahaha


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

SiUK said:


> look at this one as well, thats weird cos you would of thought on the face would be worse
> 
> *"Indian Ornamental facial bite*
> I'm new here and new to the hobby. I thought I'd post here first!
> ...


Right in the cheek, ouch!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

although to be honest anyone who actually manually handles a pokie is just stupid and getting bitten is expected and deserved as they are spiders to be respected. Getting bitten inadvertently when it takes your finger for a cricket or cos you got to close to its territory is one thing but to pick it up you are bound to get a bite from it. Handling tarantulas is a bit of a taboo subject within the spider hobby enough as it is even for something as harmless as a chile rose.


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> At the same time there is no scientific or toxicology reports or tests to back this up all these reports are anecdotal and each different you cant class all pokie species as putting people in hospital for weeks or even monthes different pokies have different strengths of venom but again no solid evidence and all is conjecture all these are presumptions. Nobody is underestimating the pokies in any way but the effects of the bite contribute to pokie sp; ie, regalis, pedersani and the sensitivity of the person some are sensitive to venom some will have little effect much like bee stings and if someone is alergic to beestings which can be deadly then the pokie could be deadly to that person also as the venom is similar and have similar effects all of these factors have different out comes and you cant just assume every pokie bite will make every single person ill for monthes that is just theory based on anecdotes and how can you state they are all competely true and not embelished to make them sound more deadly than they really are.


:2wallbang:
Are you reading what I am saying or guessing??? lol

You just stated what I had stated before, We know about how venom affects every one differently!

If a Had a Female Black widow (this is an example!) I know full well that she has the abilitly to put me down.

People may have had dry bites and survived but thats not the point, 
We don't go saying ar its allright, not EVERY one has died, only a few.

If some things potent, I'd be pritty stupid not to warn people on what I know.

Some of these reports are fake, but alot are not, And I never stated them as true, 

Why don't we prove this "theory", anyone up for getting bitten and seeing the end results??? I know I would'nt. : victory:


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

Becky said:


> Poecilotheria ornata are potent yea.. i reckon probably the most of all of them. Before i bought a spiderling of this species, i read up on them, and apparently their venom can put a person in a coma... doesn't help that they get upto 22cm across! And move like lightning lol Mine stays well in its tank! hahaha


I must admit Poecilotheria Ornata have got to be my favorite Ts of all time.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

did you read that link of that bloke that holds his _Poecilotheria fasciata_ I lol'd what a mess 

Poecilotheria Fasciata - Arachnoboards


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

lol. tempting fate comes to mind. : victory:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Carl said:


> :2wallbang:
> Are you reading what I am saying or guessing??? lol
> 
> You just stated what I had stated before, We know about how venom affects every one differently!
> ...


No one has died being bitten by a pokie I just didnt agree with you saying that a bite from pokie hospitalises people for monthes even week which isnt true some have effects a couple weeks others a couple days

And I don't see how you can say one or two days???
thats what i was getting at


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

Did I say any one had died from a bite?????

Looking back, no I did'nt.

"quote:I just didnt agree with you saying that a bite from pokie hospitalises people for monthes even week which isnt true some have effects a couple weeks others a couple days
"

Firstly I think you mean weeks Or Months, not the other way around, and this is the affter effects.... not hospitalised people for this lenth of time. 

secondly, any bite from a T should be checked out by a Doc as you may have a reaction to the venom....... (were'nt you on about how people react differently to venom) 

your over stating every thing I say.

If you've been bitten by a pokie, then the hospital should be the first place of call, imediatly.

I don't want to argue, but will do as I know the severity that a adult pokie CAN inflitct. 

You seem like your into your T's, knowledgeable and no doubt the way your putting forward your comments I assume you've owned a few Pokies aswell.

I'm not here to argue, but to share my experiances.

: victory:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Well i have to admit, i wouldnt be phoning the docs until it was heading to be quite nasty...
I spose just dial '99' lol, only 2 clicks away from help, lol
The hospitla can monitor you, but they can only administer anti-histemines, unless its a anaphylactic reaction.
You can buy pretty strong antihistemines w/o prescription so you can administer it yourself.
All i would do is inform someone who can just be there in case of severe reaction.
Is a pretty varied reaction to a bite, which makes me think that alot of the reaction is down to the persons own immune system to dictate the severity of the reaction. 
I recon about 70-80% of bites are dry or minute amounts of venom, venom is valuable to a tarantula, and as with all things about tarantulas metabolism, it takes time to regenerate lost venom, meanwhile prey could have been taken down with the venom lost from a full bite.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

The t that bit me was 100% pokie, it was about a 4" male and I was bitten near my collar bone on my right hand side. It happened because I was being careless unpackaging new spiders that had arrived into the shop I worked in. This is what happened...... The T shot up my right arm and stopped on the right side of my neck underneath my ear and although I keep plenty of T's and have much experience of keeping them, having an ornamental spread across your neck is enough to make anyone s**t bricks! I panicked and my first reacton was to move it which I did by wafting my hand at it, thus getting bitten! :-x 
The bite itself didnt really hurt at first and after about half hour I had a tingly burning sensation around the bite area which was slightly swollen and in my neck and shoulder which hurt and throughout the day steadly got worse! I did feel ill that day although I think some of this was down to the shock of being bitten. I went to bed that night, woke in the morning and my shoulder was very tender and still hurt. I also felt like I had a stiff jaw on my right side and for a couple of days felt like I was coming down with flu...... I dont know how much venom was actually injected by this T but that is what happened. I felt fine after a few days and the bite itself was healed within a week or so.... I didnt see a doctor and although I felt crap for a few days, I took no time off work and although I was in pain, I carried on as normal! :smile:


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

I heard P.ornata or P.Fasciata is the nastiest out of T's


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

The most a pokie bit has ever done has put someone into a seizure. Where no tarantula bite has ever killed any one, people believe that the worst is Stromatopelma calceatum "the feather leg babboon" as it bite has higher potency and higher chance of seizures and heart conditions. But no body has ever died so we are fine


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

haplopelma sp, are supposedly the most potent genus closely followed by poeilotheria


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I seriously don't know why people fire up these old threads again.....

....yawn


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I would have to run with _Megathera terribilis _(the larger _unbelievablysis_ form) it has whole bunch of super strong neurotoxins (both pre and post synaptic) a few cardiotoxins a nephrotoxin or two and a mild(ish) cytotoxin (only rots off a few chunks here and there) and interferes with a few points of blood chemistry here and there.

BTW: I have a sac due to hatch in a few weeks pre orders taken :whistling2:.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I would have to run with _Megathera terribilis _(the larger _unbelievablysis_ form) it has whole bunch of super strong neurotoxins (both pre and post synaptic) a few cardiotoxins a nephrotoxin or two and a mild(ish) cytotoxin (only rots off a few chunks here and there) and interferes with a few points of blood chemistry here and there.
> 
> BTW: I have a sac due to hatch in a few weeks pre orders taken :whistling2:.


:lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> :lol2:


You might laff Chris but these have been tested and not on rabbits I might add but Chimps, and after being bitten they were off their bananas for a few days :gasp: .


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

one of my local rep shops told me there are calls for haplopelma schmidti to be put on DWA, as its bite is said to be life-threatening.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oderus said:


> I would have to run with _Megathera terribilis _(the larger _unbelievablysis_ form) it has whole bunch of super strong neurotoxins (both pre and post synaptic) a few cardiotoxins a nephrotoxin or two and a mild(ish) cytotoxin (only rots off a few chunks here and there) and interferes with a few points of blood chemistry here and there.
> 
> BTW: I have a sac due to hatch in a few weeks pre orders taken :whistling2:.


If those were real Paul F (aka EliotNess, aka spit[numbers go here]) would snap some up! Then repeatedly post a handling picture that he claims was "an accident"....


Also lol at everyone claiming pokies... they're bad but there are several that are known to be far worse.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd say p. Subfusca pretty potent


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_, naughty bite....


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Well "They" (by they I mean the RSPCA and other AR busybodys) have been said to be trying on and off for a while to get old world T's and centipeds added to the DWA list, I don't think they will succeed unless there are some very silly accidents involving children and the resulting media circus.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Well "They" (by they I mean the RSPCA and other AR busybodys) have been said to be trying on and off for a while to get old world T's and centipeds added to the DWA list, I don't think they will succeed unless there are some very silly accidents involving children and the resulting media circus.


Yeah, that _Scolopendra hardwickei_ is going down a treat at my sisters house my nine year old nephew loves hand feeding it and stuff.....


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

yer i would say its the pokies that win this fight 
i dont fancy i bite of any 
and deff not my formosa


----------



## CryptidCrocJordan (May 29, 2013)

What about the Australian Whistling Tarantulas?


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Stromatopelma sp


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

indian ornamental as they have one of the most potent venoms for a tarantula. put they are also gorgeous looking t,s.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

old thread but i thought i would say either stromatopelma or the schmidt group of haplos 
eg. hainanum, schmidti and bach ma 

far worse than pokies


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

The worst bite reports I've read have been from S. calceatum.

There may be new research and reports by 2016 which is when this thread is due to be dug up again.


----------

